# Aspire Atlantis Coils: Possible health risks?



## Franky

Hi guys, I've seen a lot of buzz on the net regarding the ceramic material in these coils and am getting confused as to whether I should be concerned or not. Here is Aspire's official announcement on their forum:

http://forum.aspirecig.com/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=16958

Dear Aspire friends,

Recently, there’s been some talk about the material used in our Atlantis atomizers; we at Aspire have paid high attention to this discussion. To clarify the facts and set the record straight, we at Aspire would like to take this opportunity to give you information about the Atlantis system:

1.In the development history of electronic cigarettes, people have been continually discussing the safety of materials in personal vaporizers. Currently there are no organizations or government agencies giving definite conclusions from scientific empirical tests, and this discussion is still going on. 
2.Because we at Aspire care about our product, their safety, and the safety of the end users, we’ve taken it upon ourselves to sponsor research institutes to research the safety of our electronic cigarettes, and personal vaporizers to assure our customers safety and health.
3.Aspire has built a strong R&D team to research new technology, and new material for better and safer vaping experience. The Atlantis is the panicle of our efforts. The material and technology used has passed hundreds of experiments on specially designed machines with documentation to ensure its safety. 
4.To date, there’s been a lot false information and rumors spread on the Internet about our product, either by our competitors or speculation by people with concerns about what materials are used. We at Aspire want to assure you our customer, that we’ve been diligent to ensure a safe product for your use as well as ours, since we also vape what we sell. Aspire highly appreciates the love and support from all of our followers, and customers. Our growth is on the basis of your support! Welcome to share your opinion and advice with us: [URL]http://forum.aspirecig.com/

Actual composition of the Atlantis atomizer: 
Attachment:



36.jpg [ 185.05 KiB | Viewed 22757 times ] 
Notes:
A. Stainless Steel screen: keeps wicking in it’s casing, and helps prevent excess e-liquid from going into air chamber. 
B. Kanthal heating coil from USA
C. Organic cotton: superior wicking to the coil
D. Aspire Ceramic paper: specially designed as a capillary medium to feed the cotton wick more efficiently. 
E. Organic cotton: superior wicking to the Ceramic paper which holds the e-liquid for wicking to the cotton/coil area

The design of the Atlantis coil was done to maximize proficiency of e-liquid delivery and vaporization along with optimum use of materials for their specific duty. 
The e-liquid is first absorbed by a cotton layer from the tank, which is then absorbed by the Patented Aspire Ceramic paper, which is then passed onto the cotton layer to the heating coil.
Organic cotton is a great wicking material, but does not contain the capillary capacity that our Ceramic Paper has from our research. 
The Ceramic Paper is actually incased in the organic cotton as a high capacity holding area for the cotton to draw from so it can deliver e-liquid to the coil. 
This design is proficient in keeping all the materials saturated at sub ohm, which increases the life of the atomizer.
Our patented ceramic paper has been tested by SGS, and shows there are no harmful chemicals or of off-gasses according the international standards currently in place.

The ceramic paper that has been in question here is fully incased in organic cotton, and has a screen to keep the wicking material in its place. 
As with any modern day atomizer, as long as it’s properly used and kept saturated during use, it will perform as it was designed.

Abuse, dry burning or using the atomizer (inhaling with no liquid, and heated), when dry can and will be an issue just as it would be with any Cartomizer, Atomizer, RDA, RDTA, silica wick, Organic Cotton or anything that is used for vaporization of e-liquids.

To end, Aspire will spend more time communicating with our customers and friends to further educate and actively listen to your feedback / recommendations to further develop safe, healthy products. 
Making revolutionary products to meet the requirements and expectations of our customers is what drives Aspire.

Thank you for reading. If you have questions or comments please contact us at: http://forum.aspirecig.com/

The Aspire Team[/URL]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JasonM

I've also been wondering about this. Does anybody have any information about this that is not from Aspire?
P.S. I know the Nautilus and Nautilus Mini use the same coil design. I'm not sure about Aspire's K1.

EDIT: I'm thinking about moving to a Kanger Sub Tank because of the uncertainty. It uses organic cotton coils.


----------



## Silver

I have used the Atlatis for a while now
Im on about my third coil
No problems on my side, just dont run it dry and dont vape it when the juice is below the juice holes


----------



## Viper_SA

I opened a few coil from my mAN that got dry hits and burned. They were definately charred and burned, but I could see no evidence of stuff flaking off and being inhaled. Looked like the screen kept everything in place. Of course, I can't attest to microscopic particles, but some of the reviews make it sound like whole chunks of ceramic is being inhaled..

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/attachments/20150314_124506_resized-jpg.22962/

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

